# Ryobi string trimmer - won't idle



## JB Weld (Aug 6, 2014)

This trimmer is about 9 years old. 
New plug, fuel lines, air filter, muffler is clear. 
She will only start with the throttle held down. 
She will come up to WOT no problem, and I can reduce speed if I am careful. When I let off completely she dies. No idle what so ever. The idle set screw looks about right. Could an air leak somewhere be causing this problem? The carb has the red and white limiters on the screws.


----------



## anlrolfe (Aug 9, 2014)

Never had anything but trouble with Ryobi. 

Had a 35cc trimmer that I got traded out after I complained to http://www.cpsc.gov/ about leaky gas caps and degraded fuel lines citing fuel contact and fire hazard. They exchanged to a 4-stroke that IMO is a POS. Somehow over the winter enough crankcase oil migrated into the piston to lock it up. Temp change is all I can figure on that. Its bigger and heavier than necessary and the straight shaft as short, heavy and unbalanced.


----------



## JB Weld (Aug 18, 2014)

I was able to finally work on this trimmer. I got into it and found that the bolts that attach the cylinder to the motor were all loose. It was an air leak. 
I snugged everything back down and cleaned the carb. She fired right up and is running like a Champ.


----------

